# betta pictures and tank



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

here is my girlfreinds betta, dont know if he is a male or female, but hes fun to watch flare up and all, he is in a 10 gallon tank, whisper filter, live amazon sword, java fern, has a fake skull that he loves chilling in, also has a small Plecostomus with him, does anyone know if he is a male or female, and what kind of betta thanks for your help


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

He is a male, good looking betta!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah a male veiltail.Hes a pretty fellow!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

here is update on "pinky" he loves his tank and buddy pleco and loves the plants that he has now, added a few more this weekend for him to enjoy his self with


----------

